# Delta unifence 2.0!!



## Davynurse (Feb 20, 2013)

This is what I've been wanting to do for a very long time but the upgraded version of the unifence from peach tree is expensive! I found on Amazon aluminum extrusions and for the same price as the store bought version I got a piece long enough to make a new table saw fence, router table fence, and new crosscut sled.










I decided to increase the length of my table saw fence to 37" and this stuff is easy to cut on the miter saw with an old blade.










I used a small scrap piece of aluminum to make a bracket to off set the bolts because the T tracks aren't made quite the same as the upgraded unifence but with a little patience I got it attached to the fence and attached it back into the same bolt holes that the old fence attaches to the head of the T square head.










Now you can attach jigs and fixtures or whatever you can dream up!!! It's perfectly straight and square and aligned better than ever!! I'm super excited at how it turned out.



















I even tapped the end of the fence because it already had a hole that was perfectly ready to be tapped by 5/16 so I tapped it and put in an eye bolt to hang it up when I need it off the table, so now I don't have to lay it down and trip over it or knock it off something and mess it up lol.










Thanks for reading and taking a look. Appreciate all the help and ideas and fellowship this site has for us all. Hope this inspires someone and helps them to make the already awesome unifence the perfect fence that it should have been straight out of the box lol.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Nice mod… but doesn't making the fence longer defeat the safety purpose of the sliding fence - that is, so the end of the fence won't extend past the first gullet of the blade? Seems like you would have to slide it back so much, it would be in the way (or maybe it just looks longer in the picture).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Davynurse (Feb 20, 2013)

I always left my fence in this position, never adjusted it by sliding it back or laying it on its side. I only increased the length by around 2". The way that I made the bracket to attach the fence to the head it won't slide easily like before its fixed, that's not to say I couldn't adjust and slide the fence since I used T nuts to attach it to the bracket to the fence at the head. Maybe this wouldn't be the perfect setup for everyone if you move and slide and flip around your unifence a lot but I never do, I wanted it to act more like a beisenmyer style fence. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Davynurse (Feb 20, 2013)

As a note, I bought my saw about 3 years ago used (on Craigslist for an awesome price!)and the unifence came with it. If I had a choice I wouldn't have bought that fence on my own but it's been a great fence in its own way and I have never had any trouble with it other than it makes it so frustrating if your trying to jig it up lol.


----------



## Davynurse (Feb 20, 2013)

One more note lol. The stop block that is on the fence in one of the pics is not how I would use it! It's an old stop block I had made years ago that just happens to fit the fence perfect go figure lol. It is just showing proof of concept for being able to make any jig, fixture, feather board or whatever you can come up with.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Maybe this wouldn't be the perfect setup for everyone if you move and slide and flip around your unifence a lot but I never do, I wanted it to act more like a beisenmyer style fence.


Well, that makes sense then 

I've always liked the adjustable nature of the Unifence to keep it pulled back to prevent kickbacks… similar to how the European fences are (see this article at Popular Woodworking). But if you never do that, then I guess it doesn't matter how long (or short) it may be!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

One of my pet peeves about the Unifence is the trouble it takes to put the fence on the opposite side of the blade. Looks like you have made this bad situation worse--but maybe you don't use your fence on the other side very often, I'm guessing?

Hope it all works well for you. I'll stick with the Biesemeyer


----------



## Davynurse (Feb 20, 2013)

Jerry
No I think I've done that once lol. I can still do almost all of the old operations that the old fence did it would just take a little more fiddling lol. I wanted a beisenmyer style fence but didn't see the need in buying a whole new setup and for less than a whole new fence I got the table saw fence I wanted and a new and better cross cut sled and router table fence, coming soon


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, you pretty much destroyed the versatility of the unifence. But, if you never used it for what is was designed for I guess it doesn't matter. Just my opinion doesn't work for everybody.

What does having a lot of fence beyond the back of the blade do for you?

You can start at the one minute mark and see how to rip with the fence pulled back.


----------



## Davynurse (Feb 20, 2013)

I must have struck a nerve with all the unifence die hards. If I wanted it to do all the things the unifence was designed for I would have left it alone lol. I made the perfect fence for ME and my uses. I made what I feel to be for me a better fence and saved a lot of money in the process without sacrificing any quality. Check out askwoodman on YouTube and you will see the potential for this kind of fence setup.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I love my Unifence and I love your mod. Since first seeing an aluminum extrusion I've wanted to do this. I even considered making a mod for a double faced fence, similar to a Bies, because switching sides takes about 30-45 seconds (longer than I'd like) but it would make the fence too heavy. I'd like to see a picture of the adapter with the fence off.

Also, here are some other unifence mods you or others might find interesting.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Have the unifence with the Peach Tree upgrade,been using it for 10 years set up just like yours,no issues at all.You did a nice job simulating the Peach Tree fence. I haven't needed to to put the fence on the other side of the blade.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Another Unifence fan here, and I think you idea is very clever. That looks like a piece of 80/20, good use I hadn't seen before. With mine, I did have the Uni-T-Fence for mine, but the OEM fence still got a lot of work. I've since changed saws, and still miss the Unifence.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I like what you did. You are correct that it matters only that it works well for you.

I will look into doing something similar.


----------



## Davynurse (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, also I still have the old fence with the original bracket and the new bracket I made( will try to get a better pic after work today) attaches to the head the same way so if I need to do any configuration that the unifence can do and I can't do it with my new fence it's a very simple change over to the original.


----------



## Kiwisailor (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice modification which I'm keen to try. Did you manage to grab a picture of that adapter plate?


----------

